# Puppy chews everything!!!



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions for a puppy that chews everything! My parents are getting irritated with the new puppy. Im not at home to control her! We need something indestructible that she can bite and keep herself preoccupied!
Any suggestions?


----------



## lovehatepassion (Feb 5, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a puppy that chews everything! My parents are getting irritated with the new puppy. Im not at home to control her! We need something indestructible that she can bite and keep herself preoccupied!
> Any suggestions?


kong chew toys work very well. even a pit bull or boxer has a very hard time destroying them. other option would be kennel train her so she stays in a kennel when no one is home to watch her.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Those little doorway-barriers people use to keep toddlers in or out of rooms are really good for limiting the range of unsupervised puppies. 

I agree about the Kong toys - they really are near-indestructible (my housemate's Staffie has only just dented a year-old black Kong) and if he's only ever encouraged to chew certain things, he will learn not to chomp on anything else. But that training requires people to be present - puppies have the attention span of very small children as far as remembering their 'lessons' go.

Limiting his ability to access things you don't want chewed, giving him a room with nothing in it you don't want chewed, with enough space to romp safely in, and providing him with chewtoys (not bones if he's not supervised, puppies are great at bone splinter disasters) will all really help in getting past this teething stage.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's a great site that offers a few other suggestions:

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/pupbite1.html

Except I'd disagree on giving him old shoes, how can a puppy be expected to know what any particular shoe is worth....

I think this site is better:

http://www.inch.com/~dogs/chewing.html

I've used lengths of split pvc pipe to protect electrical cords, smeared with citrus oil. None of my pups ever went near them. 

How old/ what breed is he?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

We have had many pups over the years and either crate trained them, or they were ALWAYS corralled in an area safe for them with baby gates. Usually the kitchen where the only thing that could have gotten damage was chair legs and we have never had a pup chew those thankfully, tho some do. 
Find a scent the dog dislikes, be it lemon or orange or mint, vinegar.... something it visibly turns it's nose up and backs away from and dilute with water and spray that on things. This technique is used for blind dogs to stop them from crossing doorways down stairs. 
If you can afford it, invest in a couple of gates that get mounted and then you can open and close without removing them. You will use them for several/many months. It's hard to climb over permanent ones lol. Good Luck!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I will try the Kong toys  Yeah I wouldn't use an old shoe. She would end up eating all my shoes haha


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, try the kong. My mutt could destroy ANYTHING, even if it said 'indestructible', but she couldn't destroy the Kong. Neither could our Tibetan Mastiff, and he was HUGE. 
Try filling it with fun things for her to find, like, peanut butter, treats, food, ect. Then freeze it overnight. That'll keep her busy allll day.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

+1 that. And I never thought to freeze the kong - what a great idea!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Crate train her
pick up such things like shoes, clothes and small things she likes to chew
give her mental stimuli toys.
I use can dog food in my pug's kong/freeze it. My pug also loves veggies so I've mashed fresh veggies into a pulp and froze that in the kong. I also put her ong in the dishwasher every night for a good cleaning.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ha! Your puny dogs quail before the might of my titanic rats! 
They've destroyed many a dog kong. 

Sorry, that was irrelevant in terms of dog-training.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Ha! Your puny dogs quail before the might of my titanic rats!
> They've destroyed many a dog kong.
> 
> Sorry, that was irrelevant in terms of dog-training.


Funny tho.
I'm not surprised if rats could destroy kongs. I'd love to see a video of it tho:lol:


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I won't be surprised if she ends up destroying it... she is crazy. She chewed up her bowl and her brush


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> I won't be surprised if she ends up destroying it... she is crazy. She chewed up her bowl and her brush


If your using plastic bowls I would recommend moving to ceramic or stainless steel. Plastic bowls can harbor alot more germs than you think. No mater how often you wash them.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> .. she is crazy. She chewed up her bowl and her brush


Really, she was being a 'good dog' by mauling things she can identify as belonging to herself. 

Was she confined, at the time? What breed/age is she? Some dogs have a much lower tolerance to loneliness and boredom than others, and very young pups get stressed by being alone, so might require extra ways to help them feel less so.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I am a dog trainer and have helped people with this issue before! Here are a few suggestions:

Crating her when no one is home to supervise. Crating is not mean, it is a nice safe spot for her  My dog LOVES her crate, and now chooses to go in it when she wants her alone time. Your choice, some people crate, some do not.

Nylabones are great! My new puppy LOVES them :-D You can also get puzzle toys that use treats to keep the occupied. She is probably just bored, so do some training with her every day so her brain is tired! As well as lots of play time and walks before leaving her alone. A tired dog is a happy dog ;-)

Kongs are great as well, but my older dog rips them up! Even the black, super strong ones. She always manages to pull off the small, top piece of them. If you use a Kong, filling it up with peanut butter works great to keep them occupied. 

Hiding treats, and filled up Kongs around the house is also a fun way to keep her occupied while you are gone. Makes her use her head and nose to find them! Treat dispensing balls are great too, just put her breakfast in it and let her go at it while you are gone.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Kongs come in different levels of chewing strength. The black Kong is for the strongest chewers. I would get that and put a little peanut butter inside of it and freeze it. That will keep puppy busy longer. You can even put her kibble in there with a little plain yogurt and freeze it. Takes longer for her to get it out and keeps her busy. She will then be likely a bit more worn out afterwards. More toys the better for the chewing pup and well worth the investment to keep the rest of the house unscathed.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

She is a poodle. Im not sure how old she is a few months. We rescued her from a bad home, and she hates the crate so Im assuming they used it in a mean way . So we don't use the crate on her. we have a huge backyard so she mainly stays outside except at night. She probably chewed up her brush because she was thinking this thing equals pain haha. 
I have two other dogs she loves tormenting but they are old and "hate" her... poor baby haha. Yeah the peanut butter sounds like a good idea I will def. try that


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> She is a poodle. Im not sure how old she is a few months. We rescued her from a bad home, and she hates the crate so Im assuming they used it in a mean way . So we don't use the crate on her. we have a huge backyard so she mainly stays outside except at night. She probably chewed up her brush because she was thinking this thing equals pain haha.
> I have two other dogs she loves tormenting but they are old and "hate" her... poor baby haha. Yeah the peanut butter sounds like a good idea I will def. try that


Exercise, mental and physical, would do wonders! Poodles are wicked smart. My Maltese x Mini Poodle needs lots of walks and training, or he's a little whirl wind lols :-D


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Plenty of toys and yes, Kong toys are excellent! I agree with the others here  Its been so long since I had a puppy around. Just keep her in one or two rooms that are puppy and "baby proof" if possible. And yes, plenty of exercise before you leave and as soon as you get back. When she chews, you can firmly say "NO,Bad dog!" and put her in a room. She will get the idea.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

If she is a strong chewer I wouldn't recommend nylabones
I've never like nylabones, but there are some people who there who love them. I think they are best suited for dogs who aren't moderate to strong chewers as they break apart very easily.
While working at PetsMart I found ALOT of customers unhappy with the company's products.
Your dog would be better off with braided rope toys and kong toys. Teething toys can be pretty strong too.
Emma has these toys and LOVES chewing and playing with them
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4096011
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4096005
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4020696
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3973484
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3971921
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3681668
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11624516
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11419101
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750990&lmdn=Brand

Make sure you provide your puppy with several different kinds of toys with different texture, sounds and shapes.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

animallover said:


> Plenty of toys and yes, Kong toys are excellent! I agree with the others here  Its been so long since I had a puppy around. Just keep her in one or two rooms that are puppy and "baby proof" if possible. And yes, plenty of exercise before you leave and as soon as you get back. When she chews, you can firmly say "NO,Bad dog!" and put her in a room. She will get the idea.


Yelling at the dog does nothing but confuse the dog to add further, putting the dog in a certain room the dog will begin to associate this room with a negative view and thus may develop bad habits like barking, scratching the door, chewing inappropriate objects, etc. Also, just to add, never EVER spank your dog, that as well not only hurts the dog but confuses them.
To correct the dog I will give you an example:
Say your puppy is chewing or playing with a couch pillow. you have 3 seconds to react. After those 3 seconds the dog will not understand why you are correcting the dog.
So anyhow, puppy is doing whatever to the couch pillow. Be firm with your voice, not loud, but firm and disapproving. Tell the puppy "no" and put an appropriate toy infront of the puppy and shake it playfully. Once the puppy plays with that toy happily (not high pitch like, but very approving) tell the puppy "yes" and keep playing with that puppy with that toy for a few more moments.
Doing this the puppy with realize it will get negative and unwanted reaction from playing with the couch pillow (or whatever the puppy is doing) and when playing or doing a correct behavior the puppy will get positive and rewarding behavior that it will keep wanting.
Repeat when necessary.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Yelling at the dog does nothing but confuse the dog to add further, putting the dog in a certain room the dog will begin to associate this room with a negative view and thus may develop bad habits like barking, scratching the door, chewing inappropriate objects, etc. Also, just to add, never EVER spank your dog, that as well not only hurts the dog but confuses them.
> To correct the dog I will give you an example:
> Say your puppy is chewing or playing with a couch pillow. you have 3 seconds to react. After those 3 seconds the dog will not understand why you are correcting the dog.
> So anyhow, puppy is doing whatever to the couch pillow. Be firm with your voice, not loud, but firm and disapproving. Tell the puppy "no" and put an appropriate toy infront of the puppy and shake it playfully. Once the puppy plays with that toy happily (not high pitch like, but very approving) tell the puppy "yes" and keep playing with that puppy with that toy for a few more moments.
> ...


_I wasn't saying to yell at the the dog nor did I ever say to spank the dog I am not that type of person._ I have been raised with many breeds, types of characters, took my animals as did my entire family to a top Veterinarian in my city who is on the City Health District Board and President of the Veterinary Medical Association etc. My family also belongs to PETA,Humane Society, and signs petitions against animals abuse. I had a German Shepard mix that was extremely destructive as a puppy. I did just as you said which for this particular dog did not work, I talked to my vet as well as the breeder that my grandmother got her dogs from. The next choice was I repeat "Plenty of toys and yes, Kong toys are excellent! I agree with the others here  Its been so long since I had a puppy around. Just keep her in one or two rooms that are puppy and "baby proof" if possible. And yes, plenty of exercise before you leave and as soon as you get back. When she chews, you can firmly say "NO,Bad dog!" and put her in a room. She will get the idea.

_I did not say yell or loud, I said firmly-just as you said "Be firm with your voice, not loud, but firm and disapproving." We just worded it different.
_ 
On the one or two rooms, what I was saying was to have one or two rooms that are completely puppy or baby proof to remove for a few minutes after the occurrence. I should have mentioned how long,my apologies. I did this my dog learned quickly. I understand your point. My dogs/cats rabbits etc had full range of the house including bathrooms, on our beds etc. But if we could not be there during the training process, go to store,go to school, work etc, this is what we did-only if they were non stop destructive. My animals never had a negative reaction or feelings of the rooms. Yes, maybe someone elses dog might have. When we took in our stray cat for good, we had to divide the house in the beginning to make sure he wouldn't attack our dogs. The dogs were fine. He was a tough little guy who beat up lose dogs in the street. He and our dogs ended up being fine together after getting them settled.  Some can argue about crate training as well, which is a smaller confinement. I have never used this method nor do I know how too.

I hope I cleared up any bad thoughts of how I raise my pets who are actually family to me. I am not trying to argue, and sorry if I seem a little touchy. I love my animals dearly and would never harm them in anyway. I hope we are ok, and next time I will be more clear on my thoughts and process. Im glad to see that you love animals as much as I do :-DSorry so long. All is good


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

animallover said:


> _I wasn't saying to yell at the the dog nor did I ever say to spank the dog I am not that type of person._ I have been raised with many breeds, types of characters, took my animals as did my entire family to a top Veterinarian in my city who is on the City Health District Board and President of the Veterinary Medical Association etc. My family also belongs to PETA,Humane Society, and signs petitions against animals abuse. I had a German Shepard mix that was extremely destructive as a puppy. I did just as you said which for this particular dog did not work, I talked to my vet as well as the breeder that my grandmother got her dogs from. The next choice was I repeat "Plenty of toys and yes, Kong toys are excellent! I agree with the others here  Its been so long since I had a puppy around. Just keep her in one or two rooms that are puppy and "baby proof" if possible. And yes, plenty of exercise before you leave and as soon as you get back. When she chews, you can firmly say "NO,Bad dog!" and put her in a room. She will get the idea.
> 
> _I did not say yell or loud, I said firmly-just as you said "Be firm with your voice, not loud, but firm and disapproving." We just worded it different.
> _
> ...


I'm sorry you took the confusion that I said you were yelling at the dog. But typing in captial letters and adding an "!" makes it look like your yelling. That and I never said you told her to spank the dog. I said I was adding it to my comment. Not that I was telling you to not spank a dog.
Another tid bit, you don't need to add your background info.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

I see your point on the capitalization and the !, I was wrong, I see that now. On my background info, I just wanted to let everyone know, that I do understand what I am doing, that's all. Sorry for any misunderstandings and you have always have given good advice.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend any rope toys, since they can fall apart and end up in the dog's stomach, which ain't good. So try to stray away from them ;]


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Zappity said:


> I wouldn't recommend any rope toys, since they can fall apart and end up in the dog's stomach, which ain't good. So try to stray away from them ;]


Well for bigger and stronger dogs yes. But most little dogs rarely tear up such strong toys.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

my 16lb boston terrier loves undoing the knots on rope toys and then ripping them apart. there's not many toys she's allowed to play with unsupervised just because she's become so talented at finding ways to destroy them, lol


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Tisia said:


> my 16lb boston terrier loves undoing the knots on rope toys and then ripping them apart. there's not many toys she's allowed to play with unsupervised just because she's become so talented at finding ways to destroy them, lol


And your pup is one of the small percentage who can and will find a way to destroy toys.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Constant repetition of firmly saying no as a way to show you dispprove of auch behavior hekps. Gone were the days when my dogs entering.nearly a decade of age now outgrew that habit. Now I'm back to raising a puppy. For one entrring 5 mobths of age next week, she learns commands quickly. She's a cocker spaniel. A golden retriever pup is coming this March. This will be fun.lol


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lupin said:


> Constant repetition of firmly saying no as a way to show you dispprove of auch behavior hekps. Gone were the days when my dogs entering.nearly a decade of age now outgrew that habit. Now I'm back to raising a puppy. For one entrring 5 mobths of age next week, she learns commands quickly. She's a cocker spaniel. A golden retriever pup is coming this March. This will be fun.lol


I know we haven't had a puppy in a long time. My Shih tzu is about 10 years and my mix is about 6 but we haven't had her that long either. We weren't expecting to get a third dog especially a puppy. It happened very spontaneously but glad we rescued her. she is much happier in our hands. Before she was scared of humans poor thing


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I look forward to the doberman or Labrador puppy that me and hubs are saving up for. Of all the dogs I've had, I've had the most fun and challenge training my doberman. My golden was the easiest. I got lucky with her, she was an anti-social puppy. I just had to take her to the doggie park often xD Even after her socialization she still preferred humans over her own kind.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I look forward to the doberman or Labrador puppy that me and hubs are saving up for. Of all the dogs I've had, I've had the most fun and challenge training my doberman. My golden was the easiest. I got lucky with her, she was an anti-social puppy. I just had to take her to the doggie park often xD Even after her socialization she still preferred humans over her own kind.


I want a doberman so bad. But we always end up rescuing other dogs which I guess is good all three of my dogs weren't ours to begin with


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Dobies are extrmeely intelligent breeds. I prefer them over rotties. Rotts are quite moody punks. Belgian Malinois are also way better than German shepherd dogs. Belians are also quick to learn.in my.experience and extremely loyal to their owners. One of mine along with his sister had not seen me for months after they were transferred to a resthouse but once they saw me, they ran and stood on hindlegs to lick my face. Uncle had a disgusted expression.lol Of course, his friends were amused the dogs had a happy reunion with me. Spwnt several hours playing with them before I returned to the city.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Awww Dogs are so cute  I really like French mastiffs too want one someday!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Dobies are extrmeely intelligent breeds. I prefer them over rotties. Rotts are quite moody punks. Belgian Malinois are also way better than German shepherd dogs. Belians are also quick to learn.in my.experience and extremely loyal to their owners. One of mine along with his sister had not seen me for months after they were transferred to a resthouse but once they saw me, they ran and stood on hindlegs to lick my face. Uncle had a disgusted expression.lol Of course, his friends were amused the dogs had a happy reunion with me. Spwnt several hours playing with them before I returned to the city.


You got that right. When I went to Georgia for a weekend hunting trip I came back to this:


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

We kept my puppy contained in an x-pen whenever we weren't home. He had lots of fun toys to occupy himself with like a cube I filled with little treats that fell out when he rolled it. Here's another idea for the Kong. Stuff it with little treats or pieces of kibble, cap it with wet dog food or peanut butter and freeze it. It will take him a long time to get all the stuff out.


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> You got that right. When I went to Georgia for a weekend hunting trip I came back to this:


Gorgeous!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thought you guys would like to meet kooky little Luna. She is the white one the black one is her sister who isn't mine:


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

awh!!!
too cute


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to have a Malinois someday.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I'd like to have a Malinois someday.


great dogs
a friend of mine in the army has 2 of them and when he goes over seas i get to doggie sit them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I want something that will be protective.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rottweilers are protective! And in my opinion are so cute. I fell in love with them while working at a vet


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I want something that will be protective.


labrador
golden
doberman
rottweilers
pit bulls
and the list goes on n on


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My brother wants a Lab.


----------

